# Τα καλύτερα σημεία στίξης στη λογοτεχνία - The best punctuation marks in literature



## pidyo (Nov 25, 2015)

The 5 best punctuation marks in literature.

Via: http://sraosha2.tumblr.com/post/133879361659/schulz-the-5-best-punctuation-marks-in-literature

Ενδιαφέρουσα ιδέα για να παραθέσει κανείς κι άλλα από κάτω.


----------



## rogne (Nov 26, 2015)

Πολύ καλοδιαλεγμένα τα "5 best", θέλει κόπο για να συμπληρώσεις άλλα 5, ας πούμε (για να βγει το Top-10).


----------



## rogne (Nov 26, 2015)

pidyo said:


> The 5 best punctuation marks in literature.
> 
> Via: http://sraosha2.tumblr.com/post/133879361659/schulz-the-5-best-punctuation-marks-in-literature
> 
> Ενδιαφέρουσα ιδέα για να παραθέσει κανείς κι άλλα από κάτω.



Ας δοκιμάσω ένα, για να ξεκολλήσω (απ' το να σκεφτώ πέντε): το κόμμα στο _Longtemps, je me suis couché de bonne heure_ του Προυστ.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 26, 2015)

pidyo said:


> The 5 best punctuation marks in literature.
> 
> Via: http://sraosha2.tumblr.com/post/133879361659/schulz-the-5-best-punctuation-marks-in-literature
> 
> Ενδιαφέρουσα ιδέα για να παραθέσει κανείς κι άλλα από κάτω.



Ο ορισμός του grammar nerd: :-D
Okay, I concede: The most famous ellipses of all time is not in "Prufrock." It is not in literature at all. It is in the text crawl at the beginning of Star Wars (“A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away …”), which I can’t read without hearing that crashing first chord of John Williams’s score, and which I admire even while wishing George Lucas had seen fit to include one more comma.


----------



## daeman (Nov 26, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Ο ορισμός του grammar nerd: :-D
> Okay, I concede: The most famous ellipses of all time is not in "Prufrock." It is not in literature at all. It is in the text crawl at the beginning of Star Wars (“A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away …”), which I can’t read without hearing that crashing first chord of John Williams’s score, and which I admire even while wishing George Lucas had seen fit to include one more comma.



Υποθέτοντας ότι εννοεί το κόμμα μετά το «A long time ago»: *Πριν από πολύ καιρό, σ' ένα γαλαξία πολύ μακρινό...*

Faraway, so close.  In weiter Ferne, so nah. Aren't we, dear Cassiel?






_Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό, σε ένα εξωτικό νησί, ζούσε ένας παράξενος ελέφαντας._

A long time ago, but somehow in the future...



Spoiler


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 26, 2015)

daeman said:


> Υποθέτοντας ότι εννοεί το κόμμα μετά το «A long time ago»:


Τι εννοείς «υποθέτοντας»; Εσένα δεν σε ενόχλησε από την πρώτη φορά που το είδες;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 26, 2015)

Βάζουμε και απόντα σημεία στίξης; Π.χ. _ibis redibis non morieris in bello_;


----------



## rogne (Nov 26, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Βάζουμε και απόντα σημεία στίξης; Π.χ. _ibis redibis non morieris in bello_;



Αν παίζουν και τα απόντα, να προσθέσω τους _Αόρατους _του Νάνι Μπαλεστρίνι, όπου δεν υπάρχει κανένα σημείο στίξης σ' όλο το βιβλίο (το 'χει ξανακάνει κι αλλού, στους _Αόρατους _όμως λειτουργεί άριστα, κτγμ).


----------



## Earion (Nov 26, 2015)

Αν είναι να πούμε τα δικά μας, ας θυμηθούμε τη διασημότερη άνω τελεία της ελληνικής λογοτεχνίας.

Και δεύτερο, τα αποσιωπητικά διά χειρός Καβάφη στο στίχο του Δάντη: che fece ... il grand rifiuto.


----------



## rogne (Nov 27, 2015)

Πολύ γερά και τα δύο!


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2016)

...
Im Reich der Interpunktionen (1905), Christian Morgenstern

Im Reich der Interpunktionen
nicht fürder goldner Friede prunkt:

Die Semikolons werden Drohnen
genannt von Beistrich und von Punkt.

Es bildet sich zur selben Stund
ein Antisemikolonbund.

Die einzigen, die stumm entweichen
(wie immer), sind die Fragezeichen.

Die Semikolons, die sehr jammern,
umstellt man mit geschwungnen Klammern

Und setzt die so gefangnen Wesen
noch obendrein in Parenthesen.

Das Minuszeichen naht, und – schwapp!
da zieht es sie vom Leben ab.

Kopfschüttelnd blicken auf die Leichen
die heimgekehrten Fragezeichen.

Doch, wehe! neuer Kampf sich schürzt:
Gedankenstrich auf Komma stürzt –
und fährt ihm schneidend durch den Hals,
bis dieser gleich – und ebenfalls
(wie jener mörderisch bezweckt)
als Strichpunkt das Gefild bedeckt! ...

Stumm trägt man auf den Totengarten
die Semikolons beider Arten.

Was übrig von Gedankenstrichen,
kommt schwarz und schweigsam nachgeschlichen.

Das Ausrufszeichen hält die Predigt;
das Kolon dient ihm als Adjunkt.

Dann, jeder Kommaform entledigt,
stapft heimwärts man, Strich, Punkt, Strich, Punkt ...


http://gutenberg.spiegel.de/buch/christian-morgenstern-gedichte-325/13







In the Land of Punctuation

The peaceful land of Punctuation
is filled with tension overnight

When the stops and commas of the nation
call the semicolons “parasites”

Within the hour they form their troops,
an anti-semicolon group

The question marks avoid the scrape
(as always) and quietly escape

The semicolons’ mournful racket
is drowned out by surrounding brackets

And then the captured creature freezes
Imprisoned by parentheses

The dreaded minus sign arrives
and — slash! — ends the captives’ lives

The question marks, now homeward-bound,
pity the corpses on the ground

But, woe! A new war looms large,
as dashes against commas charge
And cut across the commas’ necks
so that the beheaded wrecks
(the dashes delight in gore)
as semicolons hit the floor

Both semicolon types they bury
in silence in the cemetery

Those dashes that still remain,
Creep blackly behind the mourning train

The exclamation holds a sermon
with colon’s help, right on the spot

Then through their comma-form free nation
They all march home: dash, dot, dash, dot…


Translated into English by Sirish Rao






*A Darkly Delightful 1905 Poem Celebrating Punctuation, Newly Illustrated in Silkscreened Typographic Art*

The great German philosopher, sociologist, and music theorist Theodor Adorno considered punctuation marks the “friendly spirits whose bodiless presence nourishes the body of language.” Beloved poet Mary Oliver jested that every writer has a finite lifetime quota of punctuation. But there is no more marvelous a celebration of these friendly spirits than _*In the Land of Punctuation*_ (public library) — a beautiful and clever type-art adaptation of German poet Christian Morgenstern’s darkly delightful 1905 poem “Im Reich der Interpunktionen,” illustrated by Indian graphic artist Rathna Ramanathan and translated into English by Sirish Rao.

Morgenstern, a sort of German Lewis Carroll who crafted literary nonsense with an aphoristic quality and a touch of wry wisdom, was in his early thirties when he wrote the poem — a jocular parable of how dividing a common lot into warring subgroups produces only devastation and no winners. That he died mere months before the start of WWI only lends the piece an eerie air of prescient poignancy.

[...]
https://www.brainpickings.org/2016/...unctuation-morgenstern-ramanathan-tara-books/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2016)

*Mesmerizing Graphics Strip Classic Books Down To Their Punctuation*

Just the quotation marks, apostrophes, and exclamation points. Period.(Huffington Post)

[...] Data visualization artist Nicholas Rougeux's new project, "Between the Words," shines a spotlight on the punctuation of classic novels, and though he comes from what he describes as a "grammatically correct upbringing," zeroing in on punctuation marks was something of a happy mistake. [...]





NICHOLAS ROUGEUX
Just the punctuation from H.G. Wells' _﻿The Time Machine_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 19, 2016)

Punctuation in novels

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα κτγμ μελέτη διάφορων λογοτεχνικών κειμένων.

Να ένα δείγμα:

[...] Here is a comparison of some other books — notice how large a break A Farewell To Arms was from the past. There almost no commas, just sentences, dialogue. How refreshing and wild that must have been! Look at how spartan Blood Meridian is compared to everything. Pay attention to the semicolons which seem to have disappeared from writing.


----------

